# castañas sin tabicar



## morriña

Ciao a tutti,
è il mio primo acceso al foro...
 Sto traducendo un catalogo per una azienda agrícola che vende alberi tra i quali i castagni. Descrivono i frutti degli alberi. Come posso tradurre  _Castañas sin tabicar?
_La frase sarebbe:  Castagne di gran calibro, facili da pelare dolci _e sin tabicar
_Grazie per il vs aiuto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## morriña

Credo che il senso sia che non ostruiscono la gola mentre le mangi, però cercavo un parola che suonasse meglio nel contesto della frase.


----------



## olimpia91

Castagne di gran calibro, facili da pelare dolci e _non settate._


----------



## Elxenc

Buona sera:

Disculpapdma,pero ¿Qué demonios son castañas sin "*tabicar*"?. Tabique en castellano es una pared, una separación; y que yo sepa las castañas,  una vez peladas son de una pieza. Rara vez son bilobuladas con un pellejo externo ( no la corteza) separándolas: https://www.google.es/search?q=cast...ttext%26pid%3DS0365-28072003000300013;540;344


----------



## hakdz

Forse nell´originale "que no tabican" sarebbe stato più corretto? 
In questo caso mi chiedo se si potrebbe tradurre con "non allappano", anche se in italiano "allappare" significa "astringere/dare una sensazione astringente in bocca", mentre mi pare di capire che i termni spagnoli in questione (nome o verbo) si riferiscano piuttosto all´ostruzione fisica (e quindi, forse, se servono a definire il sapore, siano usati in parte metaforicamente).


----------



## Neuromante

"Que no tabican" si traduce come "che non fano muri"
"Sin tabicar" significa "che non sono starei murati/suddivise (in senso edilizio)" Assolutamente nulla a che vedere con le gole o le castagne. Come già ha segnalato Elxenc


----------



## hakdz

Neuromante said:


> "Que no tabican" si traduce come "che non fano muri"
> "Sin tabicar" significa "che non sono starei murati/suddivise (in senso edilizio)" Assolutamente nulla a che vedere con le gole o le castagne. Come già ha segnalato Elxenc



Va bene, ma "che non fanNo muri" tick:),  cioè che "non murano", "non occludono", non si potrebbe applicare anche  al "fare una sorta di muro nella bocca o nella gola", "occludere la  gola" di cui certe castagne possono essere colpevoli (per cui pensavo all´allappare, anche se probabilmente il gusto  non c´entra tanto)? 
Cioè, quella della muratura che divide non potrebbe  essere una metafora (per quanto magari fuori luogo, e che in spagnolo  non si usa e magari neanche si capisce tanto)?

Insisto solo perché è stata morriña stessa in #3 a scrivere "Credo che il senso sia che non ostruiscono la gola mentre le mangi", quindi mi sono detta che magari se in spagnolo non si capisce è che il problema si trova a monte, nell´originale (e in questo caso occludere/allappare/astringere potrebbero essere un compromesso sensato fra il problema nell´originale e la necessità della traduzione).


----------



## Neuromante

Non col verbo "tabicar", che si riferisce a "compartimentare con dei muri" e non a "chiudere con un muro" Quello sarebbe "tapiar"
Tabicar non c´entra con "chiudere", ne con "otturare" ne con nulla simile. Non è che si usi poco, o non si capisca o sia una metafora, semplicemente "Tabicar" qua -E nel senso che li dai- fa lo stesso effetto che se fosse scritto "volare", piovere" o "calpestare": Nessuno


E poi: Una dita che vende i suoi alberi con la idea che chi mangia la sua fruta non muere soffocato?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

morriña said:


> Credo che il senso sia che non ostruiscono la gola mentre le mangi, però cercavo un parola che suonasse meglio nel contesto della frase.



Se magari riportassi l'INTERA frase (data la poca chiarezza del significato) sarebbe più facile capire cosa vuole dire.


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## hakdz

Neuromante said:


> E poi: Una dita che vende i suoi alberi con la idea che chi mangia la sua fruta non muere soffocato?



, questa frase mi ha steso, e hai ragione!

Comunque grazie per la spiegazione, in effetti non avevo capito il punto della questione che ponevi nel tuo ultimo post. Vediamo ora se si capisce meglio leggendo una parte più estesa dell´originale, come suggerisce Paulfromitaly.


----------



## morriña

Eccovi la frase originale peró è praticamente quello che vi avevo già detto:

Super castañas. Gran calibre, fácil de pelar, dulce y sin tabicar

Avevo pensato all'ostruzione in gola perchè sul dizioniario della Real Academia Española tra i vari significati riportava

Cerrar u obstruir lo que debería estar abierto o tener curso. U. t. c. prnl. _Tabicarse las narices.

_Grazie per i vostri interventi, chiedo direttamente alla ditta cosa intendeva dire con questa parola e vi aggiorno.

Un saluto


----------



## Elxenc

Salve,

credo sia la migliore azione. La più "diretta". Io, vorrei sapere cosa vuol dire "castaña sin tabicar. Grazie tante.


----------



## Pinairun

Elxenc said:


> Io, vorrei sapere cosa vuol dire "castaña sin tabicar.





> ​*LAS VARIEDADES TIPO MARRÓN
> *Las castañas corrientes presentes en Chile tienen dos grandes problemas que las desvalorizan. Generalmente tienen más de un embrión en cada fruto, lo que produce *tabiques de piel entre la pulpa,* imposibles de eliminar sin romper la castaña. El segundo gran defecto es una piel totalmente adherida a la pulpa, que obliga a pelarla con medios destructivos perjudicando el producto final.
> Los llamados *marrones* son castañas que en su mayoría *tienen un solo embrión*; *por lo tanto el fruto no presenta tabique. *Además, la piel interna se desprende con facilidad de la pulpa, lo cual permite obtener un producto de excelente presentación.



Fuente: http://www.redagricola.com/reportajes/frutales/cultivo-y-negocio-de-castanas-tipo-marron-en-chile.

Imagen de "fruto sin tabique" en la misma página.


----------



## Elxenc

Grazie tante!  Ma, a la Spagna si dice cosí?


----------



## Pinairun

Elxenc said:


> Grazie tante!  Ma, a la Spagna si dice cosí?



No lo sé, Elxenc, porque para mí esto también es nuevo, pero he encontrado este artículo de _El País_ en el que hablan de castañas cultivadas en Galicia (España) y también citan el "tabique interno". 


> "La castaña para ser consumida pide frío", le aconsejó otro propietario. Por eso se decantó por una variedad portuguesa, la _judía_, más tardía, sin tabique interno, dulce y apta para elaborar _marron glacé_.


----------



## Elxenc

Seguiré buscando y preguntando a los labriegos de por aquí por una fruta que también está "tabicada" como es la granada, yo ahora no recuerdo el nombre que se le da a esa piel, más gruesa en este caso; pero estoy casi seguro que no se le llama tabique ni pared (septum): https://www.google.es/search?q=magr...%2Fca.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMagraner;250;188 
 En la tercera foto se aprecia mejor el telo que divide la magrana.

Edito: Me acaba de venir a la cabeza un adjetivo que si que he usado para otras frutas: _compartimentada_. Me parece más "entendible". O a mí me lo parece.


----------



## chlapec

Hola Elxenc. Soy profe de Forestales y trabajo con el castaño, aquí en Galicia. El término empleado comunmente para describir las castañas de distintas variedades en cuanto a la piel que se interna en la pulpa debido a la poliembrionía es tabicación, y se habla de castañas tabicadas o sin tabicar (estas últimas monoembriónicas). Para que una castaña sea apta para hacer marrón glacé es indispensable que no esté tabicada.


----------



## Tomby

Elxenc said:


> En la tercera foto se aprecia mejor el telo que divide la magrana granada


Permíteme una pequeña corrección. A veces nos ocurre a los nacidos en tierras bilingües. La palabra "magrana" es valenciana o/y catalana.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:



chlapec said:


> Hola Elxenc. Soy profe de Forestales y trabajo con el castaño, aquí en Galicia. El término empleado comúnmente para describir las castañas de distintas variedades en cuanto a la piel que se interna en la pulpa debido a la poliembrionía es tabicación, y se habla de castañas tabicadas o sin tabicar (estas últimas monoembriónicas). Para que una castaña sea apta para hacer marrón glacé es indispensable que no esté tabicada.



Chalapec., no he dudado que el término "profesional" sea tabicada desde  que aportó Blasita en su post la información adecuada. Mi búsqueda era  la de encontrar un término más común, más popular. quizás sea porque me  encuentro muy lejano a zonas casteñeras, y a mi las castañas me llegan  ya empaquetadas y para consumo: asadas, duras (pilongas creo que se  llaman). Rebuscando en la memoria de bachiller, encontré aquello de  monocotiledoneas o bicotilenoneas, pero así mismo, me pareció poco  popular, y no sé si se ajustaban al caso, después de buscar por "gugel".  Fue por lo que sugerí "compartimentadas". Y ahora te pregunto. ¿Por  Galicia la gente común habla de castañas tabicadas o no tabicadas? Lo pregunto porque en mi profesión usamos términos "profesionales" que a mí ni se me ocurre usarlos fuera de mi lugar de trabajo. Uso fuera de mi ámbito profesional, en la conversación con amigos o conocidos, los correctos pero comunes/populares.




Tomby said:


> Permíteme una pequeña corrección. A veces nos ocurre a los nacidos en tierras bilingües. La palabra "magrana" es valenciana _*o/y*_ catalana.


 _Ya sabe Vd. que yo prefiero valenciana/catalana Al igual que ELX/ELCHE. La barra indica que existe dos nombres para una misma cosa o entidad._

Tocado y hundido. Si señor tiene usted razón se me ha escapado. En mi defensa diré que por aquí un número grande de personas, aunque estemos hablando en castellano se no suele colar decir la magrana/mangrana. Reforzado este error porque uno de los aparatos escénicos del Misteri d'Elx es la Magrana, y a nadie se le ha ocurrido traducirlo por la granada y eso que el Misteri ha soportado muchas malas traducciones al castellano. Vds. disculpen el lapsus "bilingual".

https://www.google.es/search?q=magr...mu0QWwm4CwBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=609

Salaudos


----------



## violapais

morriña said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> è il mio primo acceso al foro...
> Sto traducendo un catalogo per una azienda agrícola che vende alberi tra i quali i castagni. Descrivono i frutti degli alberi. Come posso tradurre  _Castañas sin tabicar?
> _La frase sarebbe:  Castagne di gran calibro, facili da pelare dolci _e sin tabicar
> _Grazie per il vs aiuto





chlapec said:


> Hola Elxenc. Soy profe de Forestales y trabajo con el castaño, aquí en Galicia. El término empleado comunmente para describir las castañas de distintas variedades en cuanto a la piel que se interna en la pulpa debido a la poliembrionía es tabicación, y se habla de castañas tabicadas o sin tabicar (estas últimas monoembriónicas). Para que una castaña sea apta para hacer marrón glacé es indispensable que no esté tabicada.



Allora forse si può dire: castagne di grandi dimensioni, facili da sgusciare (non sono sicura che questo sia il termine più adatto, ma pelare mi ricorda troppo le patate! ) ed in un sol pezzo. 

Mi rendo conto che non è la miglior traduzione del mondo, ma forse il consumatore medio può capire il messaggio (sempre che il destinatario sia il consumatore medio e non uno specialista, perché in quel caso ovviamente vanno usati termini più tecnici)... 

Altra opzione che ci evita la traduzione ma FORSE rende l'idea: castagne di grandi dimensioni, facili da sgusciare ed adatte alla preparazione di marrons glacé.


----------



## olimpia91

*Sin tabicar *se traduce como *non settati, *como dije más arriba, y esto es lo que dice la Wikipedia:

"...nella castagna la percentuale di *frutti settati * è maggiore del 12%, mentre nei Marroni è minore del 12%....con una polpa che non si introduce all'interno del cotiledone *(frutti non settati*);... i ricci presentano solitamente 1 o 2 semi, *mai settati * e dal sapore dolce."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

olimpia91 said:


> *Sin tabicar *se traduce como *non settati, *como dije más arriba, y esto es lo que dice la Wikipedia:
> 
> "...nella castagna la percentuale di *frutti settati * è maggiore del 12%, mentre nei Marroni è minore del 12%....con una polpa che non si introduce all'interno del cotiledone *(frutti non settati*);... i ricci presentano solitamente 1 o 2 semi, *mai settati * e dal sapore dolce."



Sicuramente come traduzione è corretta, c'è però da dire che, essendo un termine molto specifico, ben pochi saprebbero cosa significa "non settato" senza cercarlo sul dizionario o sull'enciclopedia.


----------



## olimpia91

Lo mismo puede decirse de c_astañas "sin tabicar"_, es un término técnico, y como tal hay que traducirlo.


----------

